
Show HN: Dittobomb.com, Mail Tweets with Personalized Commentary - weaponizedwords
https://www.dittobomb.com/
======
weaponizedwords
Hello HN,

I'm the creator DittoBomb.com, Brandon. This project was built on Django and
utilizes twitter api, lob, and stripe. This is my first production project in
Python, and your feedback is very much appreciated. The inspiration for this
project is simple: Make digital discourse real via physical publication and
comment on it.

Thank you, Brandon

~~~
edwinwee
this is incredible

~~~
weaponizedwords
Thank you!

~~~
edwinwee
heads up getting Server Error (500) at
[https://www.dittobomb.com/payment/](https://www.dittobomb.com/payment/)

lmk if you need any help debugging (edwin@stripe.com)

~~~
weaponizedwords
Just to follow up here. The error is due to the site not being able to handle
international addresses. I've updated the homepage to reflect this. Thank you
so much for helping me out.

------
MrRukas
I really like this idea. Your website is clean and streamlined.

~~~
weaponizedwords
Thank you! I'm a fan of clean and simple as well. That's why the postcards
stand out in the mail.

